# Could anyone help please!!!!!! Rottweiler male 1-2 years being pts friday!!!!!!!!!!!!



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Right guys this little lad is going to be PTS FRIDAY
He is 1-2 years old, male, ok with people and other dogs.

This chap is very skinny and in need of a bit of training. Could anyone please help this little guy and foster him until a home can be found for him?

Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct
He is in swindon dog pound.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah, you beat me to it, I was just going to post this here too.


----------



## Your Halo (Apr 13, 2011)

I believe he has an offer of a foster home he requires rescue back up to secure though


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Your Halo said:


> I believe he has an offer of a foster home he requires rescue back up to secure though


U oculd try rott rescue trust, they are down in Kent


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Your Halo said:


> I believe he has an offer of a foster home he requires rescue back up to secure though


Are you able to take him? I hope so


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rottweiler Rescue Trust

Rottweiler Welfare Association R

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/www.rottweilersinneed.co..uk/

There are other rottie rescues too some regional.
http://www.rottweilersinneed.co.uk/Pages/rescue.html
Rottweilers in need hopefully this will work now


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's one in Oxfordshire too
4- Paws Rottweiler Rescue -


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumpity bump, has this lad been sorted yet?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Bumpity bump, has this lad been sorted yet?


dont think so hun.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> dont think so hun.



I wracking my brains thinking what to do, I might contact them directly to see if he's got somewhere to go


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've heard nothing back yet from my contact, but it can take awhile sometimes 2 get responses by email from rescues


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> I've heard nothing back yet from my contact, but it can take awhile sometimes 2 get responses by email from rescues


Yeah, I've contacted a Rottie rescue I'm friends with on Facebook


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Its a bloody crying shame for that poor lad! If my kids were old enough to keep away from him and i had room to keep him away from my 2 so i knew everyone would be safe until he was well trained i would love to help the poor boy!
I think the priority atm is getting him a foster home before he gets to a rescue so he can avoid being pts. 
I feel helpless, i know theres nothing i can do apart from ring round people:crying:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Its a bloody crying shame for that poor lad! If my kids were old enough to keep away from him and i had room to keep him away from my 2 so i knew everyone would be safe until he was well trained i would love to help the poor boy!
> I think the priority atm is getting him a foster home before he gets to a rescue so he can avoid being pts.
> I feel helpless, i know theres nothing i can do apart from ring round people:crying:


I know hon, wish it wasn't so far away, but if Rotts in Need r in touch and they contact them b4 they PTS him then hopefully they can sort sumat as they have numerous contacts around the country, in the meantime we can all still try other ways, hoping Julie comes back to me quickly either way


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I know hon, wish it wasn't so far away, but if Rotts in Need r in touch and they contact them b4 they PTS him then hopefully they can sort sumat as they have numerous contacts around the country, in the meantime we can all still try other ways, hoping Julie comes back to me quickly either way


I hope they act quickly!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> I know hon, wish it wasn't so far away, but if Rotts in Need r in touch and they contact them b4 they PTS him then hopefully they can sort sumat as they have numerous contacts around the country, in the meantime we can all still try other ways, hoping Julie comes back to me quickly either way


Is there anything else I can do, I feel so helpless


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Is there anything else I can do, I feel so helpless


Rott rescue trust are in Kent so a bit closer than the other Rottie rescues, they may b able 2 offer osme help or advice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> Rott rescue trust are in Kent so a bit closer than the other Rottie rescues, they may b able 2 offer osme help or advice


Should I contact them re: offering rescue backup? Sorry I'm new to all this & my head's all over the place
I don't want to get our hopes up that we can get backup if in the end there's no way of getting him here


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Should I contact them re: offering rescue backup? Sorry I'm new to all this & my head's all over the place
> I don't want to get our hopes up that we can get backup if in the end there's no way of getting him here


I rang the number on his advert earlier and they said we should get directly in touch with the pound... but im sure she might be able to help .. she didnt have the pound number to hand earlier when i called her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I rang the number on his advert earlier and they said we should get directly in touch with the pound... but im sure she might be able to help .. she didnt have the pound number to hand earlier when i called her.


I have now emailed them too, hopefully they'll have the number


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I have now emailed them too, hopefully they'll have the number


With any luck they might offer to take him to a foster home (fingers crossed) I hope he gets out in time.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

has anyone contacted many tears? i know they take in dogs from all over, especially the needy ones so may be worth contacting even just for the back up?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> has anyone contacted many tears? i know they take in dogs from all over, especially the needy ones so may be worth contacting even just for the back up?


No thats one i havent tried!


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

why is he being pts if he uis good, friendly and only young why

Jenn


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jenny22 said:


> why is he being pts if he uis good, friendly and only young why
> 
> Jenn


Considering hes in a council pound, he was more than likely a stray..maybe someone tossed him on the streets .. the council only have to keep them for 7days....then they get destroyed


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Considering hes in a council pound, he was more than likely a stray..maybe someone tossed him on the streets .. the council only have to keep them for 7days....then they get destroyed


I think that's probably the case - hopefully this boy will be saved, if not by someone on here then by Rottweilers in Need who are the back-up plan, but as they are full it would be much better if something else can be organised, if only temporarily.

Please keep this post updated if anyone finds out anything and if nothing is organised for him, I will contact Kim at Rottweilers in Need again, but time is of the essence for this poor lad, I think.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

henry said:


> I think that's probably the case - hopefully this boy will be saved, if not by someone on here then by Rottweilers in Need who are the back-up plan, but as they are full it would be much better if something else can be organised, if only temporarily.
> 
> Please keep this post updated if anyone finds out anything and if nothing is organised for him, I will contact Kim at Rottweilers in Need again, but time is of the essence for this poor lad, I think.


Lets hope we can get something sorted for the poor boy in the next 48 hours.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone got any updates for this lad? Have any rescue places been confirmed yet?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Has anyone got any updates for this lad? Have any rescue places been confirmed yet?


Nothing this end, I'm hoping no news means they're busy organising places, just joined Rescue Forums United but I'm currently very limited in my access despite now being registered & currently can't see any threads for either of the 2 urgent boys


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Nothing this end, I'm hoping no news means they're busy organising places, just joined Rescue Forums United but I'm currently very limited in my access despite now being registered & currently can't see any threads for either of the 2 urgent boys


I hope they get their acts together tomorrow because this poor guy only has 1 more day left  Surely somewhere has a space to squeeze a little one in.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've not heard anything on FB as to whether Zepthedep r taking him?

Maybe Rotts in Need can confirm if its them or if they have spoken anymore to the pound to try and find out if he has been sorted by another rescue?

I really hope a rescue can take him in b4 Friday, transport will b the main problem I suspect for the rescues  I would gladly help out with the transport as we have a proper dog van, but Swindon is a hell of a hike for me, however we could do a relay if transport is required and me n OH would gladly get involved where we can


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys i've just had a message form Kim at Rotts in Need, which is bleow, hes gona b ok 

ok - we at rottweilers in need have saved him - he is actually due to be pts tomoro!!!!! not friday - may need help transporting him - will post on my and rottweilers in need's wall if that is the case. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I've not heard anything on FB as to whether Zepthedep r taking him?
> 
> Maybe Rotts in Need can confirm if its them or if they have spoken anymore to the pound to try and find out if he has been sorted by another rescue?
> 
> I really hope a rescue can take him in b4 Friday, transport will b the main problem I suspect for the rescues  I would gladly help out with the transport as we have a proper dog van, but Swindon is a hell of a hike for me, however we could do a relay if transport is required and me n OH would gladly get involved where we can





Ditsy42 said:


> Guys i've just had a message form Kim at Rotts in Need, which is bleow, hes gona b ok
> 
> ok - we at rottweilers in need have saved him - he is actually due to be pts tomoro!!!!! not friday - may need help transporting him - will post on my and rottweilers in need's wall if that is the case. xxx


bless you and Rotts in need, hope he will be safe and find a lovely home, it would be such a waste of a young life.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope the rescue went ahead as planned. Anyone know?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kathyj said:


> I hope the rescue went ahead as planned. Anyone know?


Yes its all sorted now & he has a rescue space


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

that is good news.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

So pleased to hear this, you guys are awesome!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

thank god. i wish i could help and taake all of them.
thank you ALL the rescues out there you do a job alot of us can only wish we could do. keep doing the good work, these animals dont deserve the treatment they endure no matter what age they are
MANY THANKS


----------

